# Juicing (Juiceman)



## bscastro (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi,

I recently got a Juiceman juice extractor as a present. I think it is great and I love making juice. Jay Kordich, the inventor of the Juiceman, makes a lot of claims on the benefits of juicing. My own thoughts after looking up some stuff are a little more conservative.

Anyway, anyone have a Juiceman? What are your thoughts on this? As for me, I think it is good even if only for the delicious drinks you can make with it. However, I also think there are some nutritional value to juicing, but not the exaggerated claims made by the Juiceman.

Bryan


----------



## Kirk (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *Hi,
> 
> ...



Sounds like the Vitamix that was quite popular in the 70's.
They were advocates of rind and all getting pureed! :barf:

 I believe in the nutritional value in making your own juice.  
There's a lot of enzymes in fruits and vegetables that get killed
by preservatives.  Lots of them are cancer fighting enzymes.
The nutritional value is increased heavily if you can get your hands
on organic fruit and veggies as well.  I used to make V-8 from 
stuff from my garden with my VitaMix... it was SOOOOO GOOD!  
Where'd you get the Juiceman?  I'm interested.


----------



## bscastro (Jun 4, 2002)

I got the Juiceman from my uncle as a wedding shower gift. My father actually had one (it's buried somewhere in the attic at his house) and I remember liking the juice.

Bryan


----------



## Kirk (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *I got the Juiceman from my uncle as a wedding shower gift.
> *



Congratulations on the upcoming nuptials.  Will you be visiting any
schools while on your honeymoon?


----------



## bscastro (Jun 5, 2002)

Interesting question: I think I might try to stop by Burton Richardson's school in Hawaii. My instructor and I have been scheming how I can bring this about as my fiance would not go for it ("Hey, on our honeymoon, mind if stop by this martial arts school. Burton Richardson is really cool!" [Slap, slap, knee to groin.] "Okay, that's what I thought, but just had to check.")

However, my instructor and I thought up the following scenario which might be more workable.

Example:
"Hey! Look, it's Burton Richardson's school. I didn't realize it was so close to [insert tourist landmark here]. Would it be okay if I checked it out for a few minutes." 

[Little would she know that I had previously scheduled private lesson]  

But seriously, it would be cool to see. I don't know how far away it is from stuff, but I might e-mail and find out.

Bryan


----------



## sweeper (Jun 5, 2002)

how about this one?

"well we were originaly going for two weeks, so why not go for 16 days those last two being privates?"


----------



## Kirk (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *how about this one?
> 
> "well we were originaly going for two weeks, so why not go for 16 days those last two being privates?" *




hehehe .. yeah .. my wife would go for that one .. NOT!


----------



## bscastro (Jun 6, 2002)

> how about this one?
> 
> "well we were originaly going for two weeks, so why not go for 16 days those last two being
> privates?"



Hmmmmmmmmmm...It would be pretty gutsy, but not very subtle. 

 

Bryan


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 11, 2002)

back to juice...

I have a juicer. I use it a lot... I've discovered you can hide all kinds of good-for-yous that I usually don't like (like wheatgrass and broccoli) in strawberry banana juice.  hehe....I make popsicles out of the juice, and end up getting my green veggies in strawberry popsicles. LOL.  I figure its got to be good for me, because if it werent' for the juicer, I wouldn't be eating/drinking the green stuff at all.


----------



## bscastro (Jun 11, 2002)

I've had my juicer for about two weeks now. I'm using it every couple days, but it's a pain to clean. I have to buy some more fruits and vegetables because I'm going through them quickly! My favorite juice right now is 2 apples and 2 carrots. I use both Cortland and Crispin apples. My fiance had Strawberry Kiwi, but I didn't really like the test of it.

Bryan


----------



## bscastro (Jul 23, 2002)

Just an update. I'm back from my honeymoon.

Burton Richardson: My wife is very good to me. I got to train in a Burton's group class and chatted with him for a couple minutes after class. He is very friendly and I really enjoyed training with him. He knows my instructor which helped as I was wondering what I would say to him, but he asked about my instructor so that helped break the ice. I actually got to grapple a little with Burton as well as a couple of his students and it was a great experience overall. 

Juicing: Also, returning from Hawaii, I got some fresh pineapples. Can't wait to try one in the juicer. The instructions say to juice the skin too, so that will be interesting. Plus, I'm sure the fresh fruit will be better than any pineapple juice I get at the supermarket.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------

